# hey but prob goodbye



## rgsw (Jun 9, 2004)

hey but i will probably be banned in a few hours for my opinion

nice knowing the people that helped me


----------



## dvsDave (Jun 9, 2004)

no, you aren't banned. This was your only warning, but ship doesn't want you to be banned. In fact, he wanted the topic unlocked and discussed.


----------



## rgsw (Jun 9, 2004)

oh the irony


----------

